# Theme Request Tsm Aosp



## scarmon25 (Jun 11, 2011)

If someone has the time and is willing. Could we maybe have a theme with a CM7 style dialer and MMS.apk. I tried making the MMS and failed missersbly. I can't offer much for doing it but I nay be able to scrounge up a small donation. Thanks.

Just another post from a CM7 junkie.


----------



## mcgleevn (Aug 29, 2011)

I assume its not as easy as moving the dialer apk from cm7 into another rom; am I correct?


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

mcgleevn said:


> I assume its not as easy as moving the dialer apk from cm7 into another rom; am I correct?


Correct


----------



## scarmon25 (Jun 11, 2011)

mcgleevn said:


> I assume its not as easy as moving the dialer apk from cm7 into another rom; am I correct?


I already tried that several different ways. Wished it was but nopie.

Just another post from a CM7 junkie.


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

theme section is reserved for releases. requests go in general. moved. thanks.


----------

